# Absolute First Timer Needs jumping off advice.



## SkinnySlim (Jul 17, 2019)

Greetings all. I know zero about any sort of train modeling. After much deliberation, I have decided on N scale. I have also decided on a theme (maybe): I want to mimic my small town and also a steel mill I work in. Also I want some sort of glorious bridge. My questions are these: 

1) is a 4x8 sheet of plywood large enough for the two Themes I mentioned, along w a possible third? Is an ‘L’ shape possible better? Or sections?

2)are there any suggestions for a starter kit of sorts to get me started? Or should I start from scratch?

3) should I be looking for a drawing of track layout to start? Or again, start from scratch?

Thanks in advance for any advice. I’m pretty excited to get started.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

SkinnySlim said:


> Greetings all. I know zero about any sort of train modeling. After much deliberation, I have decided on N scale.
> 
> 3) should I be looking for a drawing of track layout to start? Or again, start from scratch?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice. I’m pretty excited to get started.


YES, It is well worth the $$$ to buy some track planning software. You can better visualize and modify your track plan. Those task are easier and cheaper on a monitor as compared to doing it on plywood. Plus it it lots of FUN.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

first step would be to get some type of layout software ....then it's easier to visualize what 'could be'


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I got a book that was a beginner's guide to model railroading. I read it fully and thought about each section. It answered almost all of my questions and many I didn't know I had. There's now videos in stead of books.

I did starter kits for both my N and HO scales. I was able to run trains right away without figuring out what I needed. I have inexpensive stuff to experiment and learn with. I'd rather break my $50 engine then my $200 engine.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

My advice is this: unless you're a experienced modeler at something else; starting out with an idea of what you want to model, instead of what you can buy, can be a disappointment. These are the two online hobby shops I use most:

https://www.hobbylinc.com/ in Atlanta 
https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ in Baltimore

Browse their stocks of locomotives, freight cars and structures. Be aware that most structures are unassembled and often unpainted kits, and that modern American autos in N scale are almost non-existent. Too often someone comes in here with a plan, makes a few posts, and realizes that they're going to have to scratchbuild everything. If you have that level of modeling talent (I don't), fine. If not, start with what you can buy, do some online research about the railroad you're modeling, and don't be afraid to ask questions. We're usually a pretty friendly and helpful bunch here.


----------



## SkinnySlim (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks for the quick responses! I plan to heed your advice. 

Any suggestions on specific books and Layout Software (which I didn't know existed). Yes, I knew books existed.

The argument about being disappointed at having to scratch build rings true also. Any suggestions on readily available themes? I have not checked out the posted links yet but plan to do so. 

Also, I came to this topic because of the N-Scale. Should these posts be in a different area?

Thanks again!


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

i like scarm its free for 50 or so pieces of track . but if you buy it its much better for longer tracks. took me a while to learn it (and i still dont know fully ) but i like it.. im also a big fan of Kato track. its not cheap but it just works. my first small layout was 4 foot by 3 something like that . i used flex track . i did not use software for it. i just flew by the seat of my pants. i think it came out quite good for my first time. I did all the ballasting built every thing. ill post photo . it was not bad. I learned a lot from this first layout. it was a lot of fun. but it was dc only.. now i have dcc and love it.
Flex track is cheap but takes work (soldering ,ballasting, ect) Kato is snap it together and run trains. Again i learned a lot from this very first layout. enjoy


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I was in your situation a long time ago. I had experience
with 3 rail 0 gauge and 2 rail American Flyer, both using
sectional tracks. But now, in a small apartment, I wanted
a train and N scale seemed obvious. 

I went with a 4 X 8 sheet of plywood. Ideal for the
first layout in N. You can get a lot of running as well
and switching action in that space.

I also went with Atlas flex track. Today I'd use Peco
turnouts with it. Getting involved with the track on
roadbed stuff will just bog you down later. Flex track
is easy to use, bends to your design and can be
cut to fit any situation. Metal joiners connect the
3 foot sections together. You will need a small
soldering iron to connect the wires to the rails, however.

I'd put 1 or 2 inch foam atop the plywood. Use cork
for your mainline roadbed, lay spurs and yard tracks
right on the foam. Attach all with water solvent glue
such as Elmer's and use if VERY SPARINGLY, just a dab
here and one there...it's not gonna go anyplace.

Check the For Sale or trade forum, as well as Craig's list
Toys and Games or Collectibles for good used locos and
cars to start out. Also get a DCC or DC controller from them.
I just sold my entire room size HO layout, complete with
benchwork and hobby tools. You might find a seller 
offering the same.

As to track layout Go thru the plans in our Layout design
forum. You likely won't find EXACTLY what you will build
but you'll see idea for main line, ideas for bridges, ideas
for yards and for industrial spurs. 

I understand your desire to model the big steel works you
are familiar with, but a facility like that takes up a lot of
space. You would find a lot more switching possibilities
with a number of small railroad users on various spurs.

If possible visit a local train show...you'll find a visit
profitable even if you have to drive 100 miles or so.

Don


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2019)

4x8 is fairly large for N scale. You will need to be able to get around 3 sides of the layout. One 4 foot side can be against a wall. If you erect a divider down the middle you can have 2 completely different scenes, one featuring your small town and the other the steel mill. 

I would recommend starting with Kato Unitrack. It's very easy to work with and it's ultra reliable. You can start with a basic oval and easily add to it over time. 

Watch videos on YouTube, look for N scale layouts on the internet, and do as much research as you can. There is a lot to learn and it takes time, but don't let that intimidate you. Start small and add to your layout over time. 

Ask lots of questions here and many members will be glad to help. 

Good luck and keep us posted as you make progress.


----------



## SkinnySlim (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you all for the advice! I am delving into the research phase now, and also considering SCARM. With all your comments, coupled with the "Where do I Start" sticky post in the beginner forum, I think I have a good handle on starting. 

Thanks again!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Getting started*



SkinnySlim said:


> Greetings all. I know zero about any sort of train modeling. After much deliberation, I have decided on N scale. I have also decided on a theme (maybe): I want to mimic my small town and also a steel mill I work in. Also I want some sort of glorious bridge. My questions are these:
> 
> 1) is a 4x8 sheet of plywood large enough for the two Themes I mentioned, along w a possible third? Is an ‘L’ shape possible better? Or sections?
> 
> ...


SkinnySlim;

I saw, in your later post, that you mentioned the "Where do I start" post in the beginner's section. I'm assuming you found that inside the sticky post, "Help a new modeler to get started" If that's the case, then I advise you to start by reading the updated version of "Where do I start", and any of the other files attached here. I wrote these files specifically for people in your situation, just starting out to design, and build, their first layout.
Another good source of information, for beginners, is the book, "Getting Started in Model Railroading" by Jeff Wilson. You can order a copy from your local train store, if you have one, or from https://kalmbachhobbystore.com/products/books 

To answer your questions;

1) No, a 4x8 is not big enough to model a steel mill in N-scale. At least not a scale model of a complete steel mill, they are simply too big. You would need a space the size of a entire first floor area of an average residential house, or maybe even a bowling alley, depending on the size of the real steel mill you want to model.
This does not mean that you can't represent a steel mill on you're layout. Many modelers have done so by including the most important features of the mill (usually the area where steel is loaded onto rail cars for shipment) and representing the rest of this huge industry with structure flats and a backdrop. Walthers, www.walthers.com makes models of several structures that would be found in a steel mill, unfortunately they only offer them in HO-scale, at present. So you may have to do a little scratch-building. Don't be concerned about that. Scratch-building structures is easy, and fun. I scratch-built and/or "kit-bashed" (this means using the parts from two, or more, commercial kits to make something different from what either kit was intended to build.) Many structures for my own layout. . 

2) If by "a starter kit", you mean a train set with a locomotive, a few cars and some track, well that is one way to start. However, as I said in "Where do I start", it may not be the best way. There are a few train sets with good quality items in them, but they are the exception to the general rule. Overwhelmingly, most train sets are composed of low quality, cheap, components. I recommend not buying any trains until you have made some important decisions about what kind of layout you want to end up with. For instance, the 4x8 plywood sheet you mentioned is easily the most common shape most modelers start with, it's not a very good one, in my opinion, for a realistic-looking model of a real railroad. Real world railroads are incredibly longer (at least several miles) than they are wide. (only about 100' in most areas) I prefer a long, skinny, shelf layout, because it is closer to the shape of what I'm modeling,(a railroad duh!) than a short, fat, rectangular 4x8 sheet of plywood is. If you read through "Where do I start", and especially the "How to build a better first layout files, they explain this concept in detail.
You, however, should be the one to decide what shape,(and everything else) your layout should be. If, for instance, you decide that you want to build from a published track plan designed for a 4x8, then that's what you should build. It's your railroad, so you decide.

3) You can either copy, or adapt one of the may track plans available, or draw your own, either with a computer program like anyrail, or scarm, or with a pencil, ruler, and paper.

welcome to a great hobby;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

